# Coaster Brake Challenge #14



## rev106 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## rev106 (Jun 11, 2015)

pics from the last one:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/sets/72157649564881812


----------



## okozzy (Jul 5, 2015)

Here are some pictures from today's heat, one down three to go...
Today's route was mostly fire road and single track trails, about 14 miles with a good bit of climbing; these guys are a tough bunch.

Enjoy...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 20, 2015)

More pics of more suffering....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/


----------

